#  Krankenpflege >   Schmerzen im Bereich des Steißbeins >

## Manuelw

Hallo!  Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mit meinem Bruder Fußball gespielt und da hat er mir aus versehen in das Steißbein getreten. Zuerst, habe ich überhaupt keine Schmerzen gespürt, aber am Abend, als ich im Bett, vor dem Fernseher, lag spürte ich auf einmal Schmerzen im Bereich des Steißbeins. Diese Schmerzen sind bei normalen Bewegungen nur leicht zu spüren, aber sie sind immer da, auch wenn ich nur ruhig vor dem PC sitze und mich nicht bewege.  Stärker werden die Schmerzen nur dann wenn ich mich zum Beispiel strecke, mich hinsetze oder aufstehe. Wenn ich falsch sitze, also nicht aufrecht sitze, dann habe ich starke Schmerzen.  Weiß vielleicht jemand was das sein kann und was ich dagegen machen kann?  Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Manuel

----------


## BIGJIM

Hallo Manuel
.
..ich würde Dir den Rat geben, gehe zu einem Chiropraktiker und/oder Orthopäden und lasse die "Steißbeinachse" richten, es ist gut möglich, dass das Steißbein nicht mehr achsengerecht in der Knorpelhaft zum Kreuzbein liegt.
.
Steißbeinrichten ist maximal 1 Behandlung .. mehr ist nicht erforderlich.
.
Verwringte Steißbeigeschichten beobachte ich bei meinen Patienten seit 1979 und habe einen guten Chiropraktiker dafür .. 
in Warendorf/NRW 
: 
MFG BIGJIM

----------


## kleine-seli

Hallo Manuelw,
Ich habe ebenfalls schmerzen am Steißbein, allerdings nich mehr so schlimm wie vorher. Ich bin wegen meiner HWS Probleme (Blockade) zum einrenken zu einem Orthopäden gegangen. Dem hab ich dann auch gesagt das ich ganz oft schmerzen am Steßbein habe. Und da hat er mir soweit ich weis das ISG eingerenkt. Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal zu einem Orthopäden gehen. Bei mir ist es immer beim Sitzen am schlimmsten gewesen und noch schlimmer war es als ich wieder aufgestanden bin. 
Ich kenn mich ja jetzt auch nich so gut aus aber vielleicht is es auch geprellt?! Wo ich mir meine Hüfte geprellt hatte wurden die Schmerzen auch erst später viel schlimmer! 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## kontaktat

Hallo BIGJIM 
könntest du mir die Kontaktdaten von deinem Chiropraktiker geben,  ich habe auch Steißbeinschmerzen.....  
Danke sehr

----------

